# Hobie Pro Angler outfitting



## LukeS (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't post much, more of a lurker, mainly because I started to loathe fishing out of my Ocean Kayak Scrambler. BUT, after resisting for months, I finally upgraded to the Pro Angler.










There are dozen's of posts on here with ideas for outfitting PA's, Outbacks, etc. and I've been through a ton of them, but that iss alot of searching for newbies. So how about a thread where you post your favorite mod to your Hobie that just changed the fishing experience, something you feel no Hobie Owner should live without.

Pictures, how-to's, riggings, carts, carry rack's, anything that makes things easier or helps you catch more fish. If you've already created a thread, just post the link. If we can pool a bunch of information let's get the thread stickied. 

What do you think?


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

i guess if there was one thing I would say forward port and starboard rod holders.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Fish finder/GPS and lights.

Here you can see pictures of what I did.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/kayak-mods-108061/index2/


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I need a hobie pro angler to outfit. Does anyone know of anyone selling? I will be coming home from A-stan in about 4 months and can't wait to get into the gulf again. I had a wilderness systems that I sold before I deployed and I can't say enough about fishing vs. paddling. My good friend has a pro angler and I was jealous from the beginning. I would paddle, he'd be fishing. Any help would be much appreciated fellas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishinmission2 (Oct 31, 2010)

There is a guy selling his on the kayak for sale thread.


----------



## bninja636 (Nov 10, 2011)

go to a kayak fishing tourney and check out the other yaks


----------

